# Subscribe Digit



## chris (Jun 29, 2010)

When i try to subscribe to digit, i get to page



> Please do not refresh, we are redirecting you in a moment to payment  gateway



After that nothing happens. I had send 2 emails to help@thinkdigit.com  one day ago (Jun 28, 2010 at 3:48 PM). I get auto response from digit. After that no reply from them. Also i tried to call on the phone numbers given. Some times it is busy, some times rings, no one taking the phone. 

Any holiday @Digit ?

---------- Post added at 11:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 PM ----------

I am not sure this is the proper place to post. I checked the forum few times to find appropriate forum. It will be good to have a forum for digit related questions/issues.


----------



## chris (Jul 1, 2010)

Two days still no reply. Why it is so difficult to subscribe ? No one replying mails


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 4, 2011)

Send an email to-

editor@thinkdigit.com


----------

